# Flourite and pH?



## bdement (Jan 27, 2005)

No. Flourite is inert and will not affect your pH. It does have a good CEC rating and will absorb some minerals from the water column, which can then be reclaimed by plants in the long term.


----------



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

I've never had any pH issues when starting with fluorite.


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Yup flourite is inert. Good CEC. Contains lots of ferric iron. Not the same as iron apparently. No pH change due to flourite alone.

See http://home.infinet.net/teban/jamie.htm if you have time and want the details.
http://www.seachem.com/support/FAQs/Flourite_faq.html for info from SeaChem themselves


----------

